# Kauri Wood Group Buy - UPDATE 1/19/07



## gerryr (Dec 26, 2006)

Lou and I were discussing getting some Kauri blanks and decided to open it up and see if there is any interest.  I've opened a discussion with them and said we would only be interested in highly figured wood, 3/4" square x 5.5-6" long.  I have no idea yet as to the cost per blank, but their regular price is $55.00 for 10 blanks.  This could be more since I'm requiring highly figured wood, but it could also be less since the quantity would be greater.

EDIT:  For those that want to see some of this wood, here's a link to their website.  Click on the button labeled "Exceptional Grains."  The stump slab is what I'm aiming for.
http://www.ancientwood.com/

12/28 - I got pricing for 300 blanks, but the pricing is for "active grain" not the stump slab stuff.  Since I gave them that number there's been a lot more interest so I've asked for pricing for 400 blanks cut from stump slabs.  I will post more information as I get it.

1/1/07 - This is "on hold" for a bit until I get some representative samples from them.  If the samples pass and they will guarantee that the group buy will be at least as good, then this will go ahead.  The price will be around $4.75 each.  Once I get the samples, I'll start a new topic and post the picture.

1/8/07 - I'm waiting to get the samples, should be on the way.

1/16/07 - I got the samples and they look pretty good.  I have a price per blank but I need the cost for shipping them to me and that's what I'm currently waiting on.  Once I have that, I will start a new topic for the group buy and include photos of the samples I got as well as pictures of pens that Lou and I made from the samples.  I hope to have the shipping costs today or tomorrow at the latest.

1/19/07 - If you want to order some Kauri, use this link http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=21166 This thread was only to determine interest in having a group buy.


----------



## Dario (Dec 26, 2006)

Gerry,

Good idea...but as I stated before, wood being unique (each piece) will be very tricky to distribute FAIRLY on a group buy.

Good luck!!!


----------



## gerryr (Dec 26, 2006)

Dario,
I understand that, but presumably if we can get only wood from root slabs, nobody would get a clinker.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 26, 2006)

Can you post a picture as to what a finished blank would look like?
I don't think I have seen this wood before.


----------



## Dario (Dec 26, 2006)

James,

Try this link http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=18219


----------



## LEAP (Dec 26, 2006)

I would like to sign up for a few. What are you guesing the minimum order would be?
Phil


----------



## Dario (Dec 26, 2006)

Gerry,

That pic of the piece from stump sure is gorgeous! [:0]


----------



## LanceD (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd take 10 or 12 blanks.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 26, 2006)

I would be interested.  If we could get highly figured blanks as you are trying I would be good for atleast 10 blanks and likely more.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 26, 2006)

Chris,
My intention is to get blanks from a stump slab and I will want to see pictures of it first.  If that can't be done, then I don't intend to run a group buy or to even buy any.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Dec 26, 2006)

I would be up for 10, i was going to order some after the new year from them. Do you know if they will still come with the Brochure & Certificates as mentioned on thier site.[?]


----------



## gerryr (Dec 26, 2006)

I plan to get them with brochures and certificates.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 26, 2006)

Gerry,

Count me in.


----------



## cozee (Dec 26, 2006)

I might be iun for a few depending on the price. Certificate is unimportant to me as they cannot prove 50,000 years.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm in. 10 - 20 blanks.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 26, 2006)

Count me in.  Depending on price about 10 blanks.


----------



## jtate (Dec 26, 2006)

Mee too - same as pretty much everybody - about ten blanks


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 26, 2006)

I would be interested in 10 or 12 blanks depending on price.

Mike


----------



## Mikey (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd be in for some. Someone sent me one to try out once and it is a nice looking wood.


----------



## rgundersen (Dec 26, 2006)

I would be in for 10 to 15.


----------



## randbcrafts (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd be in for about 10.


----------



## Orgtech (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd be interested in 10 blanks as well. Thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 27, 2006)

Count me in also 10-20


----------



## Efletche (Dec 27, 2006)

I would also be interested in up to 10 pieces.


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 27, 2006)

If the certificates come with the blanks, I am in for 10-15 pieces of really good stuff....


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2006)

Ditto, 10-20 with paperwork, please.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 27, 2006)

I may be interested as well.


----------



## keithz (Dec 27, 2006)

I would be interested in a few, depending on price.

keithz


----------



## imagine (Dec 27, 2006)

I would be in for some as well. I ordered from them before Christmas and they sent me 12 blanks with papers for 10. Half were nice half were plain. Sold every one before they were even made. Novelty value. Pain to work though.


----------



## bobkeyes (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll take 10 to 15 at least


----------



## airrat (Dec 27, 2006)

I would be interested in a few with certs,  depending on price.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm interested in 5 to 10. Thanks for checking into this.


----------



## oldsmokey (Dec 28, 2006)

If you are able to get the highly figured blanks I would like 10.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 28, 2006)

Please...I'd like 10-15 depending on price.  I started speaking with them a few months ago, but had trouble getting them to agree to send me pics of THE pieces before I bought.  I hadn't thought about getting root stock, though.  Hopefully you'll have better luck!


----------



## seht (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd be interested in 5-10 blanks depending on the final cost per blank


----------



## eastern47 (Dec 28, 2006)

Would also be interested in 5-10 blanks, depending on cost and figure. John


----------



## Lathemaster (Dec 28, 2006)

Count me in for at least 10 could do more depending on figuring and price. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 28, 2006)

"Since I gave them that number there's been a lot more interest so I've asked for pricing for 400 blanks cut from stump slabs. I will post more information as I get it. " 

Since i did a group buy of pens early in 06, my experience was that many people will say they want a lot, but then when it come time to write the check, some back out. If they think they can do 300, then I would get the orders and then bargain with them for better stock vs maybe a lower price. Would they be cutting the 300+ blanks, or would they be sending a slab over here?


----------



## gerryr (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't intend to cut any wood into blanks.  Not only do I not have the time or patience to do it, but I don't know that my bandsaw would hold up to that much cutting.


----------



## micah (Dec 30, 2006)

I would also be interested in some. Quantity depending on price.
Thanks
Micah


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 31, 2006)

I would love some, too. So, count me in.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gerry, I would be interested in 5 or 10.


----------



## mikes pens (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />I might be iun for a few depending on the price. Certificate is unimportant to me as they cannot prove 50,000 years.



I bought Ancient Kauri before anyone else here did.  In fact, I recommended it to others.  It is very nice stuff.  I in fact got the radio-carbondating information with my wood.  The wood I bought was dated as 45,910 BP.  I followed that up with further research and have no doubt in my mind as to the age of the wood.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Dec 31, 2006)

[quoteThe wood I bought was dated as 45,910 BP.][/quote]

BP = "Before pen"?[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 31, 2006)

Before present. That's geo-geek talk. [8D]


----------



## kenwc (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll be in for 10 if it's stump stock with certs.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 1, 2007)

YEP!  I'm in for at least 5, maybe (probably) 10


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 1, 2007)

I would also take some (5-10), nicely figured wood.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in for 10 assuming its stump stock and the price is not crazy, That stuff is nice!


----------



## myname1960 (Jan 8, 2007)

Any update on this buy?
Have you received any samples or other information from them?
I am in for 5 at least.


----------



## JohnStout (Jan 8, 2007)

I would like 5 - 10 let me know when you need pay pal.
Thanks
John


----------



## Peninhandrjg (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd Be interested in some depending on the price.


----------



## bob winegar (Jan 16, 2007)

I also would be interested.

Bob


----------



## Mikey (Jan 16, 2007)

Any update in the last week?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 16, 2007)

Gerry's out of pocket right now, but will update the group when he gets to a computer.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 17, 2007)

I would like 15 pcs. Thanks for your effort with this..


----------



## Grizzlyss (Jan 17, 2007)

I too would be interested in 5 to 10 as well. That is if you can send them to the frigid north? Canada that is. LOL


----------



## Divnbrian (Jan 18, 2007)

I would be interested in 15-20 blanks. 

A guy I met last week gave me a piece of it and I like it. Almost looks like gold flakes are in the wood.


----------



## Coy (Jan 18, 2007)

I would be in for 5-10 blanks depending on price. 

Thanks,
Coy


----------

